# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  have a marlin 1.1.5 or 1.0.2-2 configuration.h for for a pegasus 12 w/Bl touch?

## Chips

I tried to do a compare of configuration.h between the 'experimental' marlin firmware that Colin supplies and a recent version of Marlin (1.1.5 or 1.0.2-2) and found the differences were... discouraging.  I have pegasus 12" equipped with a e3d v6 with a titan extruder.  I am trying to move to a version of marlin with more integrated BL touch support, as my attempts at tweaking the configuration file have been unsuccessful.  (I may be having a hardware problem with the bl touch, but I cannot tell) Has someone already invented this wheel?   Could you hook me up with s configuration that is at least closer to what I need?

Chip

----------


## revol

Here is my Marlin 1.1.4 configuration.h for my Pegasus 10" with Titan extruder and BLTouch.

https://pastebin.com/dfw9NRhj

----------

